# 222's locking up



## crrscott (Oct 10, 2005)

I have 3 different customers with 222 receivers. 1 week ago all three receivers started locking up on screen 015 Aquiring satellite signal"
All receivers pass a switch test and then when it gets to test 3 of 5 they stop and lock up. One will eventially regain programming for a couple of days and then start again the other 2 will get no further than test 3 of 5 and then lock up. A front panel reset will start the process over again and lock again.
It seems highly unlikely that three of the same receivers in 3 different households would have the same problem in the same week.
Software update maybe? Anyone have a clue let me know. Thanks.


----------

